# iweb et hebergement gratuit



## philann (4 Juin 2007)

Coucou
Voilà le topo: Je vais recevoir un nouveau Macbook et souhaiterais utiliser iweb pour faire un site (ou blog). Rien de bien complexe juste pour garder le contact avec mes proches...je vis à l'etranger. 
Question: Quelqu'un a-t-il une bonne adresse d'hebergeur *gratuit, *facilement compatible avec *iweb*. Usage: photos, pê postcast ou video et textes aussi sous forme de fichiers.
J'ai trouvé beaucoup d'hebergeurs mais il y a l'air d'y avoir de tout et je souhaiterais nepas être soumise aux formats de blog prédéfinis.

D'avance merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juin 2007)

Coucou,

Commence par regarder chez ton FAI, qui t'offre un espace de stockage pour mettre un site web.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2007)

Sinon il y a free  gratuit et plein d'espace


----------



## moonwalk9r (4 Juin 2007)

Et pour ce qui est question de compatibilité... pas de problème, tu l'exporte dans un dossier et hop tu le transfere sur le serveur que tu a choisi


----------



## vertigoox (4 Juin 2007)

Salut!

Moi je viens de créer un site avec iWeb et je l'hébèrge sur SiteSled (http://www.sitesled.com/). C'est gratuit et l'espace est de 250MB. Ensuite j'ai fait une redirection gratuite et sans pub sur Azote (http://www.azote.org/).

Mon problème c'est que mon site (http://malaga.fr.nf/)met très longtemps à se charger... Ca vient de quoi? Les éléments sont trop lourds? J'ai oublié de configurer quelque chose? Mes premières pages font 4,8 Mo en tout  

(désolé de squatter le sujet pour mes problèmes...) :rateau:


----------



## philann (5 Juin 2007)

merci Vertigox ta solution me plait bien je crois que je vais faire comme toi!
d&#233;sol&#233; pour ton prob de site je peux pas t'aider mais j'esp&#232;re que ca va s'arranger


----------



## philann (5 Juin 2007)

cool ton site Vertigoox suis allée faire un tour dessus, bon forcement c'est long à charger... mais jouli
Et c'est ce qu'il me faut car suis en Allemagne loin des proches (MDR) et un 'tit carnet de route serait sympa!


----------



## frantz (27 Novembre 2007)

Bravo, mention spéciale pour la créativité à l'oeuvre dans ton site !
Je suis en train d'en faire un avec iWeb, mais oui ce que ce logiciel produit est bien trop lourd ! En réduisant d'abord les images, peut-être...

Encore bravo


----------

